# hearing static playing CD's



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

Hi,

I've got a question for all of you out there... I have a 95 Pathfinder with automatic transmission.

Not too long ago, I put in a Panasonic CD/mp3 player. Listening to the radio is great, clear, but when I play any CD, including MP3, I hear static in the background with music. Would it be the factory amps causing this? If so, what is the easiest way to bypass the factory amp? 

I looked up in the net and one of the factory amps is below the head unit, but that's for manual transmission, not for automatics. So, another question is, where is the factory amp located for automatic transmission models?

Thanks,


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

for the static issue, try re-grounding the head unit


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

Punkrocka436 said:


> for the static issue, try re-grounding the head unit


I have, still the same. Before, I had it in my Jeep CJ7 and it sounded great. I've had it checked out under warranty and they didn't find any problems with static noises.


----------



## sentdawg (Oct 27, 2004)

I had a touch panel ghost face panasonic......it gave me the same problems you have..i had static and cd errors out the ass...i jus changed head units to a JVC...so it was just a bad head unit.Stay away from panasonic!!!!!


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

I have a Panasonic head unit on the Sentra too..and it has the same static problem as you guys


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well, I guess it's a common Panasonic problem based on the responses. I was going to suggest a CD lense cleaner, re-grounding, and checking the sheilding around the RCAs (if you have them)


----------

